# Atmos on VUDU only w/4K?



## Zakk (Jan 6, 2017)

It seems that VUDU only has Atmos with UHD streams. If this is true, even though you may have an Atmos receiver and own a UHD movie on VUDU, you cannot access the Atmos version of the audio (since HDX does not include Atmos from everything I can see). Am I missing something here? I have already emailed VUDU tech support, but have not heard back yet.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

IMO, streaming UHD is a waste of time because of the issues you mentioned... just get a Samsung UBD-K8500 and rent UHD movies from Netflix....


----------



## Zakk (Jan 6, 2017)

RTS100x5 said:


> IMO, streaming UHD is a waste of time because of the issues you mentioned... just get a Samsung UBD-K8500 and rent UHD movies from Netflix....


I think you may have misread my post. I do not have a 4K projector so I cannot use UHD. I do have an Atmos receiver / speaker configuration so I do want the Atmos audio.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

What he was saying is that if you were using a bluray or UHD bluray player instead of streaming VUDU, the Atmos tracks would come through no problem.

I've been using www.store-3d-blurayrental.com for a while now in lieu of a Netflix disc subscription.


----------



## Zakk (Jan 6, 2017)

fusseli said:


> What he was saying is that if you were using a bluray or UHD bluray player instead of streaming VUDU, the Atmos tracks would come through no problem.
> 
> I've been using www.store-3d-blurayrental.com for a while now in lieu of a Netflix disc subscription.


Ah, got it. When I re-read it again now, I guess it makes sense that that is what he was saying. I guess it did not read that way to me because my whole point is that I am trying to get Atmos audio from VUDU (or any other streaming service). I am keenly aware that I can put a Blu-ray disc in and get Atmos audio (that is what I am doing now that I am trying to get away from). 

Thank you for your input, I will check out that site as well, but I really want movies to have in a library without having a huge cabinet of discs.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I think the issue will remain with streaming is that you're limited by the flexibility of the content provider


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> IMO, streaming UHD is a waste of time because of the issues you mentioned... just get a Samsung UBD-K8500 and rent UHD movies from Netflix....


I don't have an Atmos/DTS:X capable processor, nor do I plan on installing ceiling speakers, in other words I'm not interested in immersive sound in my current home and quite happy with my 7.2 setup. What I am interested in is the 4K/HDR video that I'm now getting with an Oppo UDP-203/Amazon/Netflix, so streaming 4K/HDR content in my situation is completely worthwhile.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

LCSeminole said:


> I don't have an Atmos/DTS:X capable processor, nor do I plan on installing ceiling speakers, in other words I'm not interested in immersive sound in my current home and quite happy with my 7.2 setup. What I am interested in is the 4K/HDR video that I'm now getting with an Oppo UDP-203/Amazon/Netflix, so streaming 4K/HDR content in my situation is completely worthwhile.


I agree with you.

My oldish AVR doesn't do Atmos, either, but my guess is my 5.1.2 sound field is 50% of the way there anyway with neo:X and Audyssey DSX. I wouldn't want to add more speakers, I'm already pushing the limits of WAF.


----------

